# 06 Charger build



## Chris (Dec 13, 2016)

Well I did it again. I picked up another vehicle. A buddies niece had this car and supposedly it just stopped running one day and her mechanic said she needs a new motor. I was checking it out and he asked if I wanted to buy it for 1500 so I said sure. Its an 06 Charger R/T Hemi with all leather and in great shape except for the motor. I have been kicking my own *** since I sold my 2013 Hemi R/T as they are fun to drive. Figured I could get this one and take my time and build it into something fun to cruise around. So far the battery was dead so I couldn't check to see if it turned over but all the fluids look clean and full so if it is a motor than it sucked a valve or some other mechanical failure. It did not over heat just quit. Heck it could be just a mechanic trying to take advantage of a young woman. Currently he is paying off her loan on it so I can get the title then I will take possession. I am kind of excited about this and it will be the only car I own besides my trucks which should make it fun. My plan is to go through the entire vehicle and make it mine. I will get a few pictures of it when I go by his house this week.


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2016)

Well scheduled to pick it up friday. Bought a couple parts for it today. Picked up a brand new in the box Mopar cold air intake for 100 bucks, normally 400 from a guy who bought but didn't use.


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2016)

And also picked up a set of tail lights from a 2010 because I can't stand the 06 tail lights. The 2010 lights look real nice if you paint all but the round part where it should be a tail light.


----------



## havasu (Dec 14, 2016)

As if you need a new project!

You're one crazy dude.

I probably would have also bought it also, because...why not?


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2016)

Exactly, why not. My mechanic neighbor at my shop will put the motor in if I don't want to in trade for a 5th wheel hitch I have for my Dually. I sold my 5th wheel so it sounds like a good plan. Will cost just shy of 3k for the motor installed.


----------



## Chris (Dec 16, 2016)

Here she is, just picked her up 

View attachment 20161216_103640.jpg


----------



## Rusty (Dec 16, 2016)

Good luck. I gave up on projects after a tree fell on my last one.


----------



## Chris (Dec 16, 2016)

I cant give up. It is what mellows my brain.


----------



## Chris (Dec 16, 2016)

Charged the battery and it fired up. Didn't sound to great but it ran. Going to look more into it tomorrow.


----------



## Chris (Dec 17, 2016)

Ran the car for a while and it smoothed out. Has a code for misfire but other than that it sounds good.


----------



## Chris (Jan 2, 2017)

I've decided to pull the motor and have it rebuilt. Probably going to put a cam and headers on it while it's out.


----------



## havasu (Jan 2, 2017)

Why not. Everyone needs a "spud-racer!"


----------



## Chris (Jan 2, 2017)

There is a drag strip a few miles from my new property.


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2017)

My brother is coming out Sunday to give me a hand pulling the motor. Time to order some parts.


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2017)

Not that anyone cares but I ordered a set of Kooks long tube headers today.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey, I did a redneck repair on a muffler. Too cold to do it right. A black stove pipe slid right over it and tightened down with a couple clamps.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 5, 2017)

Rusty said:


> Hey, I did a redneck repair on a muffler. Too cold to do it right. A black stove pipe slid right over it and tightened down with a couple clamps.



Shazam Rusty, that right there is red neck engineering at its finest.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 5, 2017)

Well, this is redneck country.


----------



## Chris (Jan 6, 2017)

Decisions? Do I rebuild the motor and just have a car or do I go full on race motor? which means trans work and rear end, suspension, the works?


----------



## Chris (Jan 9, 2017)

Started puling the motor today. It's a ***** and a half on this one. Also Brown Santa dropped off my headers. Still up in the air on where I want to go with this motor, I want to build it but my machine shop wants 10-15k for what I want to do and then I have to sink 10-20k into the car to handle it so I might bypass that idea and mildly build it myself. 

View attachment 15895414_10210738513035641_211739167712071766_n.jpg


View attachment 15966208_10210738513835661_2224257042319082790_n.jpg


View attachment 15871538_10210738514075667_7674089143003025147_n.jpg


View attachment 15940342_10210738617118243_6801654425574836977_n.jpg


View attachment header.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm thinking I may end stroking my engine to a 392 or 6.4 Hemi?


----------



## havasu (Jan 10, 2017)

What is the price difference?


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2017)

About 8k. I can stroke it and buy what I need to install it for 7-8k. I can build a race motor which is also stroked for 15k.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 10, 2017)

What do you plan on doing with it when you're done?


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2017)

Letting it sit the garage and collect dust. Drive it on occasion. It really is a waste of money but I like my projects. I will probably hold onto it for quite a few years if I do it right. Luckily I have no money into the car which helps.


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2017)

Got the motor out today, glad they left so much room. 

View attachment 20170109_153545_resized.jpg


View attachment 20170110_144217_resized.jpg


View attachment 20170110_144222_resized.jpg


View attachment 20170110_150419_resized.jpg


View attachment 20170110_150423_resized.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2017)

Put it on the stand. 

View attachment 20170110_155806_resized.jpg


View attachment 20170110_155811_resized.jpg


View attachment 20170110_155818_resized.jpg


View attachment 20170110_155931_resized.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2017)

Then I found out why it has a miss in cylinder 6. Boys and girls, this is why you check your oil. 

View attachment 20170110_164057_resized_1.jpg


View attachment 20170110_164101_resized_1.jpg


View attachment 20170110_164124_resized_1.jpg


View attachment 20170110_164152_resized_1.jpg


View attachment 20170110_164158_resized_1.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2017)

Found a Machine shop to build my Stroker motor. Place out of Arizona. Looks like I will have the motor I want within a few weeks. This motor is for sale if anyone needs it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 10, 2017)

Aw, since you got it out, make it a real hemi...

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/426-hemi-engine


----------



## havasu (Jan 10, 2017)

Chris said:


> Found a Machine shop to build my Stroker motor. Place out of Arizona. Looks like I will have the motor I want within a few weeks. This motor is for sale if anyone needs it.



Looks like a great anchor in its current state.


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> Aw, since you got it out, make it a real hemi...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/bhp/426-hemi-engine



Then I have to spend 30k on the rest of the car.

I am contracting with a machine shop today to build my long block. When I am done with it I should be at right around 550 HP at the rear wheels. That is already pushing it for most stock items in the car.


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2017)

OK, I settled on building a 5.7 stroker, all forged and balanced Crank, rods and pistons, bored .030 over, cam and a few other goodies. Not sure if I am going to port and polish the heads yet, not sure if I am going to need it. When the motor is done it will be a 6.6 liter 396 Hemi. I should have the motor in my hands in about 4 weeks if there is no back orders on parts. I am kind of excited.


----------



## havasu (Jan 12, 2017)

Chris, PayPal just called me to say you are overdrawn on the account and want me to cover the overages.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2017)

Please do, I am a little short this month.


----------



## havasu (Jan 12, 2017)

No prob, what are buddies for. 

Are you planning on traction bars? Beefing up the rear end? Suspension build up?


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2017)

This one should need traction bars with this motor but if it does I will. I will be doing full suspension and steering upgrades along with a good set of tires that are affordable so I can keep replacing the rears. I am looking at rear end upgrades but there is not a lot available. I will at least get a better cover for cooling and run a good synthetic fluid. Trying to figure out what I might need for trans upgrade. Everyone says its good now but if I have the motor out its easy to pull the trans at this point. This is getting expensive quick.


----------



## havasu (Jan 12, 2017)

So are you completely gutting the smog crap? Are you still going to try to retain the license plates? Off street only? Insurance? Street legal?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 12, 2017)

It will probably be easier to get through emissions in Idaho, if they even have testing there.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2017)

No testing in idaho. That and so far the only thing I will be taking off is the cats. It will still be computer controlled minus the mds system which is what shuts it down to 4 cylinders on the highway. I could have kept it but it involves different valve springs which means less power. My mileage may drop a bit or a lot, depending on my foot.


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2017)

So far my shelf is getting full of parts.

I am planning on pulling the transmission to have a little work done next week. Get a little more flow out of it.


----------



## mustanggarage (Feb 2, 2017)

very cool project.  I think that this is a good reason for you to invest in a 2 post lift lol.  removing the k member and dropping that engine and trans out the bottom would probably have been a whole lot less aggravating.  great job, it is amazing you got it out without breaking anything


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2017)

It was a pain and my brother was helping who is an ASE diesel mechanic which means he is not delicate. I think I spent most of my time yelling at him to be careful. We had about 1/16" room on all sides. It was like a surgery.


----------



## Chris (Feb 15, 2017)

Well my motor showed up yesterday. It sitting in a crate in the back of my truck, need to get it on the stand and make it pretty. Also need to pick up an intake manifold then I am ready to put it back in.


----------



## Chris (Feb 15, 2017)

Time to put this thing together. 

View attachment 16730315_10211112690909854_7687393898428726293_n.jpg


----------



## havasu (Feb 15, 2017)

That would look great in a jeep!


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2017)

I bet it would. I already have a 5.9 Magnum in my jeep.


----------



## havasu (Feb 16, 2017)

I've been shopping for jeeps. Damn ridiculous prices.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 16, 2017)

havasu said:


> I've been shopping for jeeps. Damn ridiculous prices.



Go online and look in other states.


----------



## havasu (Feb 16, 2017)

Good idea...


----------



## Chris (Mar 13, 2017)

Finally ordered what I think should be the last part i need to install the motor. The intake manifold has been my enemy. I didn't want to spend over 400 bucks on a factory plastic molded intake manifold. They have very little aftermarket support and the factory one in my car is full of piston pieces I can't get out. I finally bit the bullet and ordered one that was about 350 bucks. Now to put the thing together. I am making my brother come out from Arizona to help me since he helped take it out and knows where most the bolts go. So hopefully when I get back from Idaho in a couple weeks I will find the time to put it together. Of course if my house sells quickly I might just have to pack it all up and do it later.


Next question is, do I keep the original motor and build it someday or scrap it and forget about it?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 13, 2017)

Is it worth dumping money into it? Its a hemi, build it for the jeep...just s thought.


----------



## Chris (Mar 13, 2017)

Yes and no. If I needed a motor yes but I don't. It would need to be bored and then have the heads done or buy new. Could build a motor just like the one I bought if you wanted to. It still ran when pulled but it has a little scoring on one cylinder and one head has marks from the piston busting apart but it looks all cosmetic.


----------



## Chris (Apr 3, 2017)

Well, just put this project on the back burner for a bit. I was going to try and get the motor in before I moved but decided I don't want to rush it and there is a bunch of little stuff I want to do to the car and the motor before install so I will pack it all up and move it to idaho. Put both motors in the bed of my golf cart last night and drove that into my enclosed trailer. Thinking of making a trip up there next week.


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2017)

Its loaded on the trailer heading to idaho on thursday.


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2017)

Finally started tinkering with the motor again in my spare time. Need to order some parts and start working on the car itself. 

View attachment Hemi.jpg


----------



## havasu (Sep 27, 2017)

That would look good in my boat.


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2017)

Doesn't your boat already have a bigger motor?


----------



## havasu (Sep 27, 2017)

Yeah, it does. I have the 454 ci MPI with fuel injection. It puts out 385 horse. I'm wondering why no boat builder I know installs the Hemi? Weight? Reliability? I really don't know anything except my block is all black, and not as purty as your block.


----------



## Nick (Sep 28, 2017)

MONEY! They have it down to a science anyway. No matter the size of your boat, and the engine . If you all start at the same place and speed . every boat will have a half a gallon of gas when you reach a certain point . Don't matter the size of your gas tank. One boat may have burned more gas , but you will all be at 1/2 a tank . Ask me how i know ..


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2017)

Because 600 HP with fuel mileage doesn't make sense in boats and the motor is a small block so it won't look cool in a 30 foot boat


----------



## havasu (Sep 28, 2017)

Yeah, but put two of them on the back of a 36' cat, and install a couple whipple chargers, and you would have a 150 mph boat!


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2017)

Probably. I'll just put it in my charger some day. 

I just ordered headers for my jeep. If like to rebuilt that thing at some point.


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2017)

Hemi is coming together 

View attachment 20171004_193733.jpg


View attachment 20171004_193740.jpg


View attachment 20171004_193748.jpg


----------



## Rusty (Oct 5, 2017)

Nice. Wish I had a place to work on cars.


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2017)

I have a 30 x 40 shop but with all my junk it's down to a 10 x 20 work area


----------

